# Grape God



## bottronics (Jul 27, 2011)

Grape God​ 
Reviewer:Ken Spliffy Jr.​ 
Genetics: A cross between GodBud and Grapefruit. 70% Indica 30% Sativa.

"Experience: Instantly I felt like this is what I should have been medicating with this all day. Anxiety; Gone. Stress; Evaporated.  Ive been a chronic sufferer of lower back pain because of too much activity in my early years, but that too vanished.  As the green turned to ash I knew that we had ourselves a winner.  Its been about an hour and a half since I inhaled the 1 gram spliff and I still feel like a champion. The taste didnt overwhelm, sorta like exhaust X GrapeJuice regardless I dont medicate for the taste of it personally it didnt matter much. I felt an immediate rush into the cerebral and I knew the the Sativa portions had taken effect, about nine minutes later I was floating in an Indica bliss. I can still feel my toes tingle; Of course Mad Descents most recent podcast helps that as well.  Either way, as I write this I feel like Im in the passenger seat of 62 Impala with the JLw7&#8242;s in the trunk.  The strain is HIGHLY recommended for all occasions. Another great Washington produced medical cannabis product. Kudos and keep the good work coming."​


----------

